# Letter from Pontaic about Gas Cap



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,

I received a letter from Pontiac today concerning the gas cap.
If the cap goes bad, it will be covered for 10 years or 120,000 miles,
and repaired free of charge.
You may also get a reimbursement, if you have already replaced it
yourself.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I thought only the 2004's get that?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah i recevied that same letter a year ago and i got a 04.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i got the letter 2 days ago. my cap went bad all most a year ago. i replaced it with a autozone cap. :willy: i think i still have my old cap.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a letter from Pontiac today concerning the gas cap.
> If the cap goes bad, it will be covered for 10 years or 120,000 miles,
> ...



I RECEIVED MINE ON TUESDAY. SAME ISSUES AS THE 04s


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The Gas Cap extension warranty has been added to the 05' Model Year. I received my notice on Friday the 22nd. As far as 06', stay tuned. 

Anyone having a used 04-06 purchased from a non GM Dealer, it may be in your best interest to make sure GM knows you are the owner of that VIN. If GM doesn't know, you may be missing out on updates. Notify a Pontiac dealer and inquire about getting your VIN registered or call GM and go through the necessary steps to get your name on the books as the owner of your VIN.


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

No letter here.


----------



## htowngto04 (Aug 17, 2008)

okay, so as dumb as this question may sound, i'll ask it anyway.. lol What exactly is meant by the gas cap " going bad" ?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

It won't latch correctly. Will spin and not screw 
down to make a seal.

Larry


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I received the letter on Saturday for my 2005. To this day, I have not had any issues with the gas cap or any associated problems.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I had one incident with mine a few months back. The Check Engine light came on. I checked the cap and found it was just sitting on the rim it would not secure. I played with the ratcheting action and got it to work. I then removed the cap and attempted to secure it and it didn't. The dealer put a new cap on and reset the computer. No problems since.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I got my letter this weekend as well for my 05. I never had a check engine light but I know you couldn't tighten the thing, especially after i drove through New Jersey and couldn't pump my own gas. I took the letter to the dealer Monday and he had a new cap for me that afternoon. I tightens better than the the old ever thought of tightening and it looks identical to the original.

Funny thing is, I knew my gas cap wasn't working right and actually tried to buy one on Saturday morning and the autoparts store didn't have one. Then I checked my mail.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

OK. I need to replace my 3rd gas cap on my 2005 with 125k~ miles.

I'm tired of the OEM one.

What are my options in the aftermarket?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Most any auto parts store should be able to fix you up.


----------

